# Do you have a job?



## Surlysomething (May 20, 2009)

And if you do, what is it?

I'm curious what all you peeps are doing with your time.


----------



## Melian (May 20, 2009)

Drifter.


LOL....this thread title cracked me up, for some reason. Anyway, I'm a student/molecular biology researcher at a psychiatric facility.


----------



## PhatChk (May 20, 2009)

I used to be an office manager but I got laid off in January. Now I am at home going insane!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 20, 2009)

I'm a full time switchboard operator at a law firm and a part time professional vocalist.


----------



## RentonBob (May 20, 2009)

I work in Engineering Finance for a large cellular provider


----------



## Rowan (May 20, 2009)

Im a customer service rep for a natural gas utility and going to school full time for internet technology and networking


----------



## snuggletiger (May 20, 2009)

Administrative Assistant III.


----------



## Esther (May 20, 2009)

Student, taking English Language and Literature courses mainly. (Minor in the arts)
I'm off for the summer though, so now I'm working part time at a record store, as well as part time doing general labour at a business that manufactures polyurethane products (I don't want to get into it, it's so confusing to try and explain the products).


----------



## BobbyTwoChins (May 20, 2009)

Astronaut.


----------



## Chef (May 20, 2009)

Freelancing telecommuting IT professional  and behind a desk if I have to.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (May 20, 2009)

IT consultant/Student majoring in Electrical and Computer Engineering on a pre med track.


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 20, 2009)

Production at a newspaper and own my own portable toilet busines....shit and paper that's me


----------



## ClockworkOrange (May 20, 2009)

I'm a professional poker player and online poker coach, as well as a part-time musician/writer.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 20, 2009)

BobbyTwoChins said:


> Astronaut.



I'm a unicorn but I moonlight as a werewolf.


----------



## Tanuki (May 20, 2009)

I'm in training to become a Walrus, Oh Yus~


----------



## george83 (May 20, 2009)

I'm a fulltime pimp, the hours are long but the pay is good .

Nah I work for Coca Cola in Ireland, making sure that the emerald isle gets their tins of coke .

I hate my job so if anyone does see an opportunity in the pimp market let me know .


----------



## Victim (May 20, 2009)

I warehouse medical records during the day and I'm on call to deliver them in the middle of the night. Please rupture your spleen on someone else's shift, if you can.


----------



## kathynoon (May 20, 2009)

Engineer for a defense contractor.


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 20, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> *Administrative Assistant III.*​


It's time to... _Punch-out_.​

____


I.S. Admin: Jack of All Trades, Master At None.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 20, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I'm in training to become a Walrus, Oh Yus~


 
coo coo ca choo


----------



## Uriel (May 20, 2009)

I'm a bartender in a high volume nightclub in San Francisco...


----------



## Smite (May 21, 2009)

Damn that television ... what a bad picture!
Dont get upset, its not a major disaster.
Theres nothing on tonight, he said, I dont know
Whats the matter!
Nothings ever on, she said, so ... I dont know
Why you bother.

Weve heard this little scene, weve heard it many times.
People fighting over little things and wasting precious time.
They might be better off ... I think ... the way it seems to me.
Making up their own shows, which might be better than t.v.

(chorus)

Judys in the bedroom, inventing situations.
Bob is on the street today, scouting up locations.
Theyve enlisted all their family.
Theyve enlisted all their friends.
It helped saved their relationship,
And made it work again ...

Their show gets real high ratings, they think they have a hit.
There might even be a spinoff, but theyre not sure bout that.
If they ever watch t.v. again, itd be too soon for them.
Bob never yells about the picture now, hes having
Too much fun.

(chorus)

Judys in the bedroom, inventing situations,
Bob is on the street today, scouting up locations.
Theyve enlisted all their family.
Theyve enlisted all their friends.
It helped save their relationship,
And made it work again ...

So think about this little scene; apply it to you life.
If your work isnt what you love, then something isnt right.
Just look at bob and judy; theyre happy as can be,
Inventing situations, putting them on t.v.

(chorus)

Judys in the bedroom, inventing situations.
Bob is on the street today, scouting up locations.
Theyve enlisting all their family.
Theyve enlisted all their friends.
It helped save the relationship,
And made it work again ...

(Yes I've got a job :/)


----------



## StarWitness (May 21, 2009)

Searching for a job, here. Right now, the only money I'm making is from Associated Content, the freelance writer's version of a third-world sweatshop, and adspace on my blog, which goes directly into buying adspace on other blogs. And I'm in the red on that.

I'm keeping a very open mind about what I'm looking for... English and Women's Studies major with entry-level experience in low-level non-profit management and event planning. Truly, the world is my oyster.


----------



## Smite (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, owning a website right now, that isn't ginormiously popular is painfull; BFC bankrupted me, figuratively.


----------



## Love.Metal (May 21, 2009)

I am a full-time college student, oh yes, the fun never ends.

And I am also a nanny, which fluctuates from part-time to full time.
[yes boys and girls, someone actually trusts ME with their precious children.]


Blah.
Writing that down made me realize how boring I am.

Sorry I'm not an astronaut-werewolf-switchboard operator-bartender-administrative assistant III-molecular scientist-pimp.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 21, 2009)

Mortgages . . .


----------



## orinoco (May 21, 2009)

nope 

(apparently this message was too short, so i should quantify my answer - i was once an ocassional shop boy/IT geek, and now i am semi working on writing a book, being antisocial and pottering around the garden).


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 21, 2009)

*3 jobs here, after being unemployed almost 8 months

#1 Jr Plan Adminstrator 401(k) Plans
#2 $ crunching law firm very part time
#3 house / dog sitting at the moment in a very lush house with electric 
fence and 3 doggies; for 10 days

and I am still earning about 1/3 of what I am used to
but very grateful to have a reason to get up in the
mornings*


----------



## The_Hero (May 21, 2009)

CSR at the Electric Company.


----------



## Tad (May 21, 2009)

I'm the quality department at a small tech company. Or as I say in my profile: "Semicolons & Semiconductors"


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

As for me I do not have a "job" where I punch in. I used to be a baker, and cake decorating, and I loved it! But my mother was visiting me here in AZ, and she had broken her leg, the next morning she had a massive stroke. Right side was paralyzed,also speech aphasia . So Now, since October last year I take care of my mother. Home therapy OT,PT,Speech Monday thru Friday. She was doing great, moving to Outpatient therapy, but then something with her heart was goin on. Also, my hubby is sick with Sarcoidosis. Diagnosed 3 years ago. He had Sarcoidosis and Valley fever too, but we got the Valley fever under control, the sarcoid however, isnt! Anywayssss,... no job for me right now!! I have my hands full with people! and i NEED A Vacation dammit hahaha


----------



## Jes (May 21, 2009)

I'm an office manager.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> As for me I do not have a "job" where I punch in. I used to be a baker, and cake decorating, and I loved it! But my mother was visiting me here in AZ, and she had broken her leg, the next morning she had a massive stroke. Right side was paralyzed,also speech aphasia . So Now, since October last year I take care of my mother. Home therapy OT,PT,Speech Monday thru Friday. She was doing great, moving to Outpatient therapy, but then something with her heart was goin on. Also, my hubby is sick with Sarcoidosis. Diagnosed 3 years ago. He had Sarcoidosis and Valley fever too, but we got the Valley fever under control, the sarcoid however, isnt! Anywayssss,... no job for me right now!! I have my hands full with people! and i NEED A Vacation dammit hahaha



Wow, you have your hands full. I hope you get a break now and then with respite care or other family members.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Wow, you have your hands full. I hope you get a break now and then with respite care or other family members.



aww thank you hunny! Yes looking into respite care now and all of my family lives in NJ, so no help there! But Its all worth it to me!! Just alot sometimes!


----------



## Zandoz (May 21, 2009)

Wife says that I hurt for a living...I prefer disabled/retired/unemployed eccentric.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 21, 2009)

I am an independent Social Network Analyst (severe math geek) consulting mostly with large corporations on a variety of issues. I'm also a professional speaker and have residual income from 3 books and several online courses. I'm a very fortunate soul because I love what I do (except the speaking) and enjoy excellent compensation for it. It's about all there is to me, really but I'm damn good at it and it makes a positive difference in the world. :happy:

Seemed kinda germane so I thought I'd throw it in:

http://happydays.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/20/what-you-dont-know-makes-you-nervous/


----------



## escapist (May 21, 2009)

For the past year or more I've been using my skills in social dynamics as a pickup artist to enhance my life and pay my bills. Its about a lot more than getting girls; its about having a life.


----------



## Lavasse (May 21, 2009)

escapist said:


> For the past year or more I've been using my skills in social dynamics as a pickup artist to enhance my life and pay my bills. Its about a lot more than getting girls; its about having a life.



So your saying your a free lance giggolo and a part time spy?



As for me Im a Substitute Teacher and a Night Auditor for a Super 8 lol


----------



## tonynyc (May 21, 2009)

Consultant/DataWarehousing/Statistician. Currently - on the beach  

Say isn't this the type of question u ask someone on their first date


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2009)

escapist said:


> For the past year or more I've been using my skills in social dynamics as a pickup artist to enhance my life and pay my bills. Its about a lot more than getting girls; its about having a life.




So, basically you have no job, that's what you're saying. Haha. I hope all these girls pay for your service...wait...that would make you a hooker then, right? :bow:


----------



## mrfantasy90 (May 21, 2009)

I sell only the finest of crack, outside elementary schools.


----------



## FA Painter (May 21, 2009)

I'm a recovering second grade teacher.
Now, I write and illustrate children's books, gig part time as a drummer, and paint portraits.
Some would say it's not a job, as I have so much fun, but, hey...


----------



## doctorx (May 22, 2009)

I used to do CAD before I got laid off in March. Now I'm a sales associate for an office supply store and in my off time I work as a computer technician.


----------



## Esther (May 22, 2009)

Oh man, that sounds so amazing. Art, writing and music are my three favourite things that I've always been too chicken to pursue.



FA Painter said:


> I'm a recovering second grade teacher.
> Now, I write and illustrate children's books, gig part time as a drummer, and paint portraits.
> Some would say it's not a job, as I have so much fun, but, hey...


----------



## chicken legs (May 22, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> And if you do, what is it?
> 
> I'm curious what all you peeps are doing with your time.



i tell if you do


----------



## StarMoon (May 22, 2009)

student working for the university at the moment


----------



## StarMoon (May 22, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> So, basically you have no job, that's what you're saying. Haha. I hope all these girls pay for your service...wait...that would make you a hooker then, right? :bow:



Nope that would make him a playa


----------



## Surlysomething (May 22, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> i tell if you do



I work for a music label.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 22, 2009)

StarMoon said:


> Nope that would make him a playa



How about...wannabe playa?


----------



## BarbBBW (May 22, 2009)

mrfantasy90 said:


> I sell only the finest of crack, outside elementary schools.



Mmmmmmmmm BBW crack?!?!?!?


----------



## Laina (May 22, 2009)

I'm an advocate a long-term domestic violence shelter.


----------



## howitzerbelly (May 22, 2009)

I am off today.. anyone need a new bed LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (May 22, 2009)

howitzerbelly said:


> I am off today.. anyone need a new bed LOL



mmmmmmmmbedssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## lily352 (May 23, 2009)

I'm an audio engineer. I do sound design for live professional theatre.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> As for me I do not have a "job" where I punch in. I used to be a baker, and cake decorating, and I loved it! But my mother was visiting me here in AZ, and she had broken her leg, the next morning she had a massive stroke. Right side was paralyzed,also speech aphasia . So Now, since October last year I take care of my mother. Home therapy OT,PT,Speech Monday thru Friday. She was doing great, moving to Outpatient therapy, but then something with her heart was goin on. Also, my hubby is sick with Sarcoidosis. Diagnosed 3 years ago. He had Sarcoidosis and Valley fever too, but we got the Valley fever under control, the sarcoid however, isnt! Anywayssss,... no job for me right now!! I have my hands full with people! and i NEED A Vacation dammit hahaha



You may not have a "job" but woman are you working hard! I hope the respite care (when you get it) eases some of the load. Sending loads of cyber hugs (and frisks) honey.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 23, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> You may not have a "job" but woman are you working hard! I hope the respite care (when you get it) eases some of the load. Sending loads of cyber hugs (and frisks) honey.



thank you sweetheart!!! u r the best!!


----------



## JenFromOC (May 23, 2009)

Well here goes...I am a licensed Psychiatric Technician who is currentlly employed by the State of California. I work at a large developmental center and in my current work area, I supervisor 12 licensed and unlicensed staff who provide direct services to 26 developmentally disabled/mentally ill men ranging in age from 18-65. They have varying degrees of disabilities including autism, bipolar disorder, aggressive behavior, self-injurious behavior, etc. We provide them with a safe environment conducive to training and our ultimate goal is to reintroduce them to community living in such settings as group homes or supported living. We focus greatly on community exposure activities.

On a daily basis, we provide life skills training, medication skills training, dining room etiquette, oral care training, etc. Along with that, each of my 26 clients has a full time work program in which they participate and earn a paycheck.

Yeah, I love it, been doing it for nine years  Keeps me on my toes


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 23, 2009)

I manage Internet sales for an electronics recycling / asset management firm.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 23, 2009)

i am a student however i also have a job as a support worker with Autistic Children.

And in the summer i go to America and work with disabled adults and children for 3 months

love doing it and wouldnt change it for the world


----------



## prettysteve (May 23, 2009)

I am a full time Chubby Chaser.......


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (May 23, 2009)

Student....college this fall. But for now I'm a sales associate at a clothing store called Vanity. I HATE my job >.<


----------



## viracocha (May 23, 2009)

I do archaeology for a land management agency, federal law compliance and all that jazz. So basically, I get to play outside in the mountains every day. :happy:


----------



## Laina (May 23, 2009)

viracocha said:


> I do archaeology for a land management agency, federal law compliance and all that jazz. So basically, I get to play outside in the mountains every day. :happy:



Coolest. Job. Ever. /jealous


----------



## Wanderer (May 23, 2009)

Currently unemployed and looking desperately for anything to get me out of my sister's house for part of the day before I go stark, screaming mad. Any of the Texans on this forum know where a 265-pound man can get a job these days?


----------



## SanDiega (May 23, 2009)

I am in college, but I am a part time "cavasser", which is one of those annoying people with clip boards going door to door trying to raise money for the ACLU.

It is rewarding.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 23, 2009)

Cool jobs, people and thanks for sharing. :bow:


----------



## gangstadawg (May 24, 2009)

im unemployed and on on employment going nuts. detroit is gonna be a ghost town if the job losses keep going.


----------



## WillSpark (May 24, 2009)

Currently....student.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 24, 2009)

Video Editor for a web show/advertising company and professional stud


----------



## Creepy (May 24, 2009)

IT-manager.

No, I don't give autographs.


----------



## kinkykitten (May 24, 2009)

Gaah this thread always gets me down! lol

I so need a job... I'm fed up of being and feeling so damn useless!

I been signed off work now for 4 years due to health problems.


Alas... Looking after Dan is a full time job in itself plus I really enjoy it lol


----------



## Weeze (May 24, 2009)

Laina said:


> I'm an advocate a long-term domestic violence shelter.



Weird as it sounds, i actually want your job.

No, seriously


----------



## bigwideland (May 24, 2009)

As per what the fat guy clothes sales assistant said to Homer Simpson,

"Computers, something to do with computers"


----------



## chicken legs (May 24, 2009)

i work in a casino's I.T. dept.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2009)

I'm a dental receptionist 40 or more hours a week....and then do some work on Saturdays as a housekeeper/aid to an elderly woman. I'm also a mother of three. I also edit stories for the Dimensions library as a volunteer.


----------



## tonynyc (May 24, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm a dental receptionist 40 or more hours a week....and then do some work on Saturdays as a housekeeper/aid to an elderly woman. I'm also a mother of three. I also edit stories for the Dimensions library as a volunteer.



*Hmmm Dental Receptionist: Well you probably make one of the cutest Dental Receptionist ever :wubu: -; but why do I have sudden visions of you as Dr. Szell ?  You would be asking the same question that Sir Laurence Olivier did to Dustin Hoffman in the Classic Movie "Marathon Man" (1976) "Is It Safe"?  * 

Dr. Szell: Marathon Man(1976)


----------



## fatbellygirl (May 24, 2009)

I'm on my 17th year of being a hairstlyst


----------



## Tracii (May 24, 2009)

Sales Rep/office Mgr for a custom jeweler.
Guitar repair is my side line business.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 24, 2009)

For now, I am a Quality Control Clerk for a company that designs and manufactures down-hole motor equipment for the oil and gas industry. Need to go back to school to get a Masters or a paralegal certificate - perhaps both.


----------



## saltyeyes (May 25, 2009)

my first thought was to come up with something snarky...then i realized that maybe one or two of the folks on these boards may actually appreciate the fact that i've been working at Moe's for the past six months...:doh:

the drool that i find myself trying to catch from my chin is not so much in reference to actual food as it is to the men who work with said food...:wubu:


----------



## William (May 25, 2009)

Hey Barb 

You have big important job right now with your Mother and Husband, I hope things get better.

As for being a former Baker you are a better Woman than my Niece who got a associate degree in culinary arts then decided that the Kitchen was too hot for her 

Best Wishes 
William 





BarbBBW said:


> As for me I do not have a "job" where I punch in. I used to be a baker, and cake decorating, and I loved it! But my mother was visiting me here in AZ, and she had broken her leg, the next morning she had a massive stroke. Right side was paralyzed,also speech aphasia . So Now, since October last year I take care of my mother. Home therapy OT,PT,Speech Monday thru Friday. She was doing great, moving to Outpatient therapy, but then something with her heart was goin on. Also, my hubby is sick with Sarcoidosis. Diagnosed 3 years ago. He had Sarcoidosis and Valley fever too, but we got the Valley fever under control, the sarcoid however, isnt! Anywayssss,... no job for me right now!! I have my hands full with people! and i NEED A Vacation dammit hahaha


----------



## BarbBBW (May 25, 2009)

William said:


> Hey Barb
> 
> You have big important job right now with your Mother and Husband, I hope things get better.
> 
> ...



AWWW Thanks WIlliam!! Its hard work, but I love them alot, soo its all worth it!! I do however need a vacation!! Looking forward to maybe a BBW Dance or BASH In October,...somewhere!!!
And I loved my job as a baker and cake decorator. I am a perfectionist so that field for me was perfect! Start to finish,... from ingredients to confectionary decorated perfection, LOVED IT!! And yes it is HOT as hell in a bakery hahaha!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Hmmm Dental Receptionist: Well you probably make one of the cutest Dental Receptionist ever :wubu: -; but why do I have sudden visions of you as Dr. Szell ?  You would be asking the same question that Sir Laurence Olivier did to Dustin Hoffman in the Classic Movie "Marathon Man" (1976) "Is It Safe"?  *
> 
> Dr. Szell: Marathon Man(1976)



I won't tell you what I thought he was doing in the dark when I first put that video on...........


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 25, 2009)

saltyeyes said:


> my first thought was to come up with something snarky...then i realized that maybe one or two of the folks on these boards may actually appreciate the fact that i've been working at Moe's for the past six months...:doh:
> 
> the drool that i find myself trying to catch from my chin is not so much in reference to actual food as it is to the men who work with said food...:wubu:


*

WHAT is Moe's?*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> WHAT is Moe's?*



Around here it's a restaurant that sells Mexican style food.....


----------



## extra_fat_guy (May 25, 2009)

I am history teacher and a football coach. I am currently looking for a another teaching job because my coaching job got cut.


----------



## Proner (May 25, 2009)

I am a librarian in university


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (May 25, 2009)

Not got a job at the moment, just sitting around waiting for my university course to start in September, really. I'm heading back into the academic world five years after I dropped out last time


----------



## Catkin (May 25, 2009)

Student! Well I am until Thursday, when I sit my last exam 

...I really need to find a job.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 25, 2009)

I work in advertising and it blows, I think I'm gonna become a bartender or maybe a professional lottery winner.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I work in advertising and it blows, I think I'm gonna become a bartender or maybe a professional lottery winner.



Lottery winner sounds good to me....but being one of those professionals on the World Poker Tour doesn't sound bad either


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 25, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I work in advertising and it blows, I think I'm gonna become a bartender or maybe a professional lottery winner.



Professional lottery winner sounds good to me, too. I should consider that as well, lol.


----------



## thendup51 (May 25, 2009)

I run Heavy Equipment for a general contractor. My day is usually spent on an Excavator, or track hoe. I happen to enjoy my job, I get rainy days off


----------



## KnottyOne (May 25, 2009)

I'm a full time student, an electronics specialist at Target as well as a purveyor of happy ^_^


----------



## viracocha (May 25, 2009)

Laina said:


> Coolest. Job. Ever. /jealous


Thanks, Laina! I was talking with our office boss, and agree that I have the coolest job. 



extra_fat_guy said:


> I am history teacher and a football coach. I am currently looking for a another teaching job because my coaching job got cut.


Sorry your coaching got cut, but it's awesome you teach history. History teachers have always been my favorite. 



Proner said:


> I am a librarian in university


Librarians are sexy, and some of my favorite people as well. 



Catkin said:


> Student! Well I am until Thursday, when I sit my last exam
> 
> ...I really need to find a job.


Congrats! Happy job hunting!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (May 27, 2009)

viracocha said:


> Sorry your coaching got cut, but it's awesome you teach history. History teachers have always been my favorite.



Thanks. Hopefully I will find a job soon. Its driving me crazy.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (May 27, 2009)

Just graduated from college early this month, but I start graduate school in August. Besides that I'm a nanny for special needs children and I also volunteer with an after school program for at risk teens.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

I just got one today! I'm going to be a sales rep for Vector Marketing.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 27, 2009)

I'm a Training Content Developer for an airline.


----------



## bigmac (May 27, 2009)

I'm a criminal defense attorney. If you get in trouble in Fresno I can help you out.


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got one today! I'm going to be a sales rep for Vector Marketing.



Good luck, it was nice to make extra money! Plus I loved using it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Good luck, it was nice to make extra money! Plus I loved using it.



Thanksss :]


----------



## Rojodi (May 27, 2009)

Part-time professional nerd, full-time teenager angst causer


----------



## RacinJason (May 28, 2009)

Trucking Company Boss - I'm the monkey in charge of the other monkeys at night.
Reserve Police Officer (want to go fulltime, waiting for a slot)
Professional Drag Racer - In a good year I can make a whole $500 bucks if I'm lucky. I'd quit my day job, but living in a cardboard box is not much of an option right now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 28, 2009)

bigmac said:


> I'm a criminal defense attorney. If you get in trouble in Fresno I can help you out.



Does this mean you like bad girls?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 28, 2009)

bigmac said:


> I'm a criminal defense attorney. If you get in trouble in Fresno I can help you out.



I grew up in Fresno. Thankfully I never needed a criminal defense attorney while I was there.


----------



## Zandoz (May 28, 2009)

thendup51 said:


> I run Heavy Equipment for a general contractor. My day is usually spent on an Excavator, or track hoe. I happen to enjoy my job, I get rainy days off



I never thought about it until now, but I would absolutely love that job. LOL


----------



## mergirl (May 29, 2009)

hmm, well, before i was a full time agoraphobic i was a Dj in a rock club a couple of nights a week, a musician and i worked as a music promoter, i also did a stint for a workers co-operative and used to teach theatre arts and music to kids. Now i am studying psychology because i am gradually recovering and when i do i want to be able to set up a charity that provides help for people who need counselling, holistic treatments n hair do's from home cause there are no services here like that and a LOT of people who would benifit from them.


----------



## persimmon (May 30, 2009)

I'm a pharmacist. That means I'm anal retentive about drugs all day.

In my case I'm a retail pharmacist, so I deal with the public. On my crankier days I add things to the Retail Pharmacy FAQ.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 30, 2009)

I have two jobs.

The first one consists of selling delicious meats and sitting on my ass when I have no customers. The second consists of selling overpriced clothes to fat woman like myself.


----------



## HighAltitudeFA (May 30, 2009)

I run global support for a major computer networking technology company...

...and I have a blast doing it! 

Now to get back to work. LOL


----------



## JenFromOC (May 31, 2009)

persimmon said:


> I'm a pharmacist. That means I'm anal retentive about drugs all day.
> 
> In my case I'm a retail pharmacist, so I deal with the public. On my crankier days I add things to the Retail Pharmacy FAQ.



I always wanted to be a pharmacist. I don't have the energy for all that schoolin' LOL


----------



## Jasminium (May 31, 2009)

I work and go to school. I'm a Medical Records Technician, which is a really fancy way of saying "clerk." I'm also going into my junior year in college.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 31, 2009)

Tuesday through to Friday I work in Childcare.
Saturdays I work in the disability field.


----------



## midnightrogue (May 31, 2009)

im teaching scuba diving in asia for a company called Mermaids scuba diving school.
moneys crap, lifestyle is great.
over worked ,under appreciated same as everyone i guess.
could'nt do an office job....ever


----------



## petunia805 (May 31, 2009)

I work in Child Welfare for Ventura County (CA). Until recently I worked in the foster home recruitment unit, but now I am working directly with the teens who are about to emancipate, making sure they have a house / job / HS diploma, etc. I like that much better.


----------



## Carrie (May 31, 2009)

petunia805 said:


> I work in Child Welfare for Ventura County (CA). Until recently I worked in the foster home recruitment unit, but now I am working directly with the teens who are about to emancipate, making sure they have a house / job / HS diploma, etc. I like that much better.


Very cool - that sounds like it would be enormously rewarding work, Petunia. 

This thread is great, in general. I've always kind of idly wonder what people do for work, so it's fun to find out.


----------



## california_august (Jun 1, 2009)

I work in the Meat Department of a grocery store.


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 5, 2009)

Air Traffic Controller for the US military.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jun 7, 2009)

I work with mentally and physically challenged children. Have been since I was eleven so it's not really a job for me anymore. It's an enriching experience that I get paid for is the best way to put it.


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Full-time dreamer...

...And reluctant


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 7, 2009)

teacher.....


----------



## vavolff (Jun 7, 2009)

Professional Shananagans Artist!

I wish ... but this is where I slave away to make ends meet:

1. Courier at Fedex 
2. Bouncer at a local bar
3. Alcohol Compliance Supervisor for Aramark/PNC Arts Arena


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 10, 2009)

Im unemployed. I was working at a large organic grocery retailer until October 2008 when I got laid off, went to my seasonal perfume selling job, and all throughout 2009 - I recieved 2 cheques from the perfume job and have been doing random odd jobs. At least Im going back to school in the fall


----------



## topher38 (Jun 20, 2009)

Chef,Rancher,Harmonica Hobo and bon vivant


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 20, 2009)

I already posted in here about being a sales rep, but I'm now a paysite girl as well.

Looking for yet another job. I got bills son.


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 20, 2009)

paysite girl???

congrats!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 20, 2009)

nikola090 said:


> paysite girl???
> 
> congrats!



Ha, yes (Big Cutie Cass!) and thanks.


----------



## BigGuyInBwick (Jun 28, 2009)

Let's see, I've been a Boy Scout camp councelor, a Plumber's helper, I've sliced cold cuts, I've sold plumbing supplies, I've ordered plumbing supplies (the only promotion I've ever had), I've been a prep cook, a grill cook (ok, maybe two promotions, but I wasn't even getting paid, so that doesn't really count), I attempted to sell comedy club tickets in Times Square (yeah, that was way more talking to people than I really ever wanted to do in my life), I've unloaded trucks, and now I sell auto parts and accessories at a large, evil store. I also recently took the train operator exam for the subway, so hopefully I'll hear something back about that in the next decade or so. 

Damn it, why can't somebody pay me to play bass? (oh, I'd have to learn how to play first, that's right, lol).


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 30, 2009)

I work as a technical writer for a construction software company. Not my dream job, but it's enough to be thankfully full-time employed in this economy....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 30, 2009)

I still work with Mortgages. 

But lately with the mess the States is in, I've become more of a counselor, trying to get people to stop crying on the phone to me.


----------



## george83 (Jun 30, 2009)

I work for Coca Cola Hellenic, based in Northern Ireland.

We make Coca Cola products for the entire Island of Ireland, well at least we try to make them as since it's only a new building we are still trying to get all the machines to work.

Dont know why they had to leave the old plant which ran alright.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2009)

george83 said:


> I work for Coca Cola Hellenic, based in Northern Ireland.
> 
> We make Coca Cola products for the entire Island of Ireland, well at least we try to make them as since it's only a new building we are still trying to get all the machines to work.
> 
> Dont know why they had to leave the old plant which ran alright.


See, coke kills fish or something.. i can't remember.. you should really work for IRN BRU!!!!!! 
Though, i suspect actually drinking irn bru kills people, so maby not.. Never trust anything that is bright orange..unless it is an orange..or a scottish persons hair! Actually NEVER trust a scottish persons hair..
hmm.. i am lost.. what am i saying???


----------



## kittencat (Jul 1, 2009)

I work for Lancome.I sell cosmetics and put it on peoples....yeah that is what i do ...surprise surprise!


----------



## fattyjiggly (Jul 2, 2009)

ADVERTISING ASSISTANT!! i come up with slogans, commercials, billboards, and magazine pages for a big company (im not gonna say who
in my spare time i have two hobbies, Rockin out and eating:eat1:


----------



## garbled (Jul 2, 2009)

I have my own IT consultancy business, which keeps me busy and on the road a lot.


----------



## george83 (Jul 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See, coke kills fish or something.. i can't remember.. you should really work for IRN BRU!!!!!!
> Though, i suspect actually drinking irn bru kills people, so maby not.. Never trust anything that is bright orange..unless it is an orange..or a scottish persons hair! Actually NEVER trust a scottish persons hair..
> hmm.. i am lost.. what am i saying???



Hmmm I love Iron Bru 

Have not had it in years *runs to the shop to buy some*

The Iron Bru chewy bars are gross though.


----------



## Cors (Jul 2, 2009)

I proof-read, tutor spoilt kids, teach piano and occasionally shop for friends and family. 

Also, the stand-in girlfriend for closeted gay men.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

george83 said:


> Hmmm I love Iron Bru
> 
> Have not had it in years *runs to the shop to buy some*
> 
> The Iron Bru chewy bars are gross though.


They are gross!! I used to be addicted to Irn bru but i think its too sweet now..i think my tastes have changed.. I try not to drink caffine. I drink caffine free coke but only when it has rum in it or its horrible!!!
Enjoy your Bru! Btw..do you get it in Glass Bottles over there?? Cause when you see people walking down the street here with a glass bottle of bru you know they are hung over!  For some reason Bru from the glass bottles tastes better!


----------



## george83 (Jul 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> They are gross!! I used to be addicted to Irn bru but i think its too sweet now..i think my tastes have changed.. I try not to drink caffine. I drink caffine free coke but only when it has rum in it or its horrible!!!
> Enjoy your Bru! Btw..do you get it in Glass Bottles over there?? Cause when you see people walking down the street here with a glass bottle of bru you know they are hung over!  For some reason Bru from the glass bottles tastes better!



You are losing your taste for Iron Bru 

You do know whats happening to you dont you??

YOUR TURNING ENGLISH!!!!!

Pretty soon you will be drinking tea and eating crumpits lol.

I have never seen Iron Bru in glass bottles always plastic or tins, but I'd imagine it would taste better as most drinks to, coke for example is miles better from a glass bottle.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 4, 2009)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR *shakes first* ahhm nay sassanack!! YOu can take my bru.. but you can never take my FREEDOM!!! (wee tear) lmao.,.
Yeah, tea sucks too! Cept some herbal ones. 
i am losing my sweet tooth i think 
gah! Though if drinking bru is what it takes to 'be a scottish' then that is what i will have to do!! lmao..
meanwhile you have to go eat some champ and drink some guinnus!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 8, 2010)

*bump*

Yep! I work in the appeals dept. for a health insurance agency.

Your claim wasn't paid for your visit with a doctor... you write to me. I research and process etc... 

Your dr. wants you to go on Prozac but we denied his pre-request... he appeals for you and I reserch and process etc...

I work with alot of nurses and doctors (medical directors) who review for all the medical necessity crap


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm still looking for work, becoming pretty desperate now.... Not easy to find a suitable job when you are traveling all the time though.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 8, 2010)

Cors said:


> I proof-read, tutor spoilt kids, teach piano and occasionally shop for friends and family.
> 
> Also, the stand-in girlfriend for closeted gay men.



You can be my stand-in girlfriend anytime. MREOW.

:smitten:

If only I were gay...


----------



## Horseman (Jan 9, 2010)

Lost my job the week before Thanksgiving.

Fired without notice and without stated cause from a job I've held 11 years. Replaced by a guy who is only 27. ... No diss against younger folks, but he can't possibly be prepared to manage a daily newsroom and the papers that have emerged since his hiring are ample evidence.

No, I'm not bitter. Why would you ask?


----------



## IszyStone (Jan 9, 2010)

I work at an activity desk and get to see tourists all day 
We rent out stuff at a hotel here! For beach use of course.
I also get to see children...soooo many children.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 9, 2010)

Horseman said:


> Lost my job the week before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Fired without notice and without stated cause from a job I've held 11 years. Replaced by a guy who is only 27. ... No diss against younger folks, but he can't possibly be prepared to manage a daily newsroom and the papers that have emerged since his hiring are ample evidence.
> 
> No, I'm not bitter. Why would you ask?




I feel you..

I lost my job on 11/23. However, I saw it coming...I got two words Office Space. That and I didn't know I was checking out the CEO's totally hot Bhm son...oops.:doh:


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a job if you call being a substitute teacher much of a job. I lost my full time coaching and teaching job last may, and I am still looking.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2010)

Horseman said:


> Lost my job the week before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Fired without notice and without stated cause from a job I've held 11 years. Replaced by a guy who is only 27. ... No diss against younger folks, but he can't possibly be prepared to manage a daily newsroom and the papers that have emerged since his hiring are ample evidence.
> 
> No, I'm not bitter. Why would you ask?



He works for cheaper than what you made most likely.......


Seen it happen before......


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 9, 2010)

Horseman said:


> Lost my job the week before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Fired without notice and without stated cause from a job I've held 11 years. Replaced by a guy who is only 27. ... No diss against younger folks, but he can't possibly be prepared to manage a daily newsroom and the papers that have emerged since his hiring are ample evidence.
> 
> No, I'm not bitter. Why would you ask?




Sorry, really. But I honestly have to say that experience and ability can be liabilities in the work force. Especially if you speak up against poor quality or services...
And yes, I have a job, like Hozay, in mortgages...


----------



## ImNotFunny (Jan 10, 2010)

assistant chef by day.....





audio/live sound engineer by night....


----------



## the_captain (Jan 10, 2010)

For many years I was in radio broadcasting. You name it, I did it all...DJ, production, copy writing, even some engineering. But the sweeping changes in the industry squeezed me out, so now I'm the Director of Operations for a group of companies involved in household goods transportation (sounds impressive; trust me, it's not!) I also do some part-time financial counseling. In my spare time I serve in an unpaid capacity on the boards of two local civic groups. And after all that I can usually afford to keep gas in the car! :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2010)

ImNotFunny said:


> assistant chef by day.....
> http://i609.photobucket.c
> audio/live sound engineer by night....
> [IMG]http://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt176/BrianHartmanIsFantastic/l_a75329f073b942fdd9bb85abb0387487.jpg



Does this mean you're a DJ? :batting:


----------



## JenFromOC (Jan 10, 2010)

ImNotFunny said:


> assistant chef by day.....
> 
> audio/live sound engineer by night....



And...you look pretty excited to be doing those things


----------



## Horseman (Jan 10, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> And...you look pretty excited to be doing those things



Serious LOL.


----------



## ImNotFunny (Jan 11, 2010)

haha Photo 1....5am mens locker room starting the day... picture 2 11pm listening to a crappy band at the end of the day.... some smiles in between


----------

